
Start open sourcing government software - dangoldin
https://dangoldin.com/2020/04/05/start-open-sourcing-government-software/
======
jrepinc
In Europe the Public Money, Public Code movement is pushing for this →
[https://publiccode.eu/](https://publiccode.eu/)

------
verdverm
They should be developed in the open as well!

